# ****ALL CHROME 13/7 OR 14/7*****



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

JUST GOT MY SHIPPMENT OF 13/5.5 13/7 AND 14/6 AND 14/7 .......249.00 A SET IN CHROME DOSENT MATER......LIMTED ON THE 13/5 I GOT ONLY 12PCS.....and


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2007, 09:38 PM~8063904
> *JUST  GOT  MY  SHIPPMENT  OF 13/5.5  13/7  AND  14/6  AND   14/7 .......249.00 A SET   IN   CHROME    DOSENT  MATER......LIMTED ON  THE  13/5 I  GOT  ONLY  12PCS.....
> 
> 
> ...


how much for two 14x6 and two 14x7 of these exact ones shipped to kelowna, BC, Canada? oh and do i get a deal if i order a black dish set on top of that, just curious


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 caprice lowrider_@Jun 7 2007, 11:13 PM~8064442
> *how much for two 14x6 and two 14x7 of these exact ones shipped to kelowna, BC, Canada?  oh and do i get a deal if i order a black dish set on top of that, just curious
> *


ill i do is give deals i kick down 2 of the best muzic dvdz on the earth 40 value


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

13x7s to 49690? michigan 

do you have the 2 prongs with an indent for the chips ?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

these spinners or better yet with the white background/chrome eagle that says wire wheel ?

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 7 2007, 11:57 PM~8064593
> *13x7s to 49690? michigan
> 
> do you have the 2 prongs with an indent for the chips ?
> *


PM SEND


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

how much shipped to 85222 13x7 reverse two prong zenith style k.o. with chip insert thx dippin


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Jun 8 2007, 07:49 AM~8065394
> *how much shipped to 85222 13x7 reverse two prong zenith style k.o. with chip insert thx dippin
> *


pm send


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

please pin this topic


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

shipped to 52001?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR 14x7 SHIPPED TO 33138 MIAMI, FL WIT TIRES 175/70/14 ?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jun 10 2007, 04:47 PM~8077777
> *HOW MUCH FOR 14x7 SHIPPED TO 33138 MIAMI, FL WIT TIRES 175/70/14 ?
> *


pm send


----------



## LaidBackBomb (May 30, 2007)

How much for 14x7 shipped to 25401 West Virginia?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

What brand are they?


----------



## bert3618 (Sep 30, 2006)

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO CORPUS CHRISRI TX.


----------



## bert3618 (Sep 30, 2006)

SORRY WOULD HELP IF I TOLD U THE SIZE 13X7 PLEASE.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaidBackBomb_@Jun 12 2007, 06:58 PM~8092950
> *How much for 14x7 shipped to 25401 West Virginia?
> *


pm send


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

how much for 13x7s with 2 bar zenith style K.Os with hole for chips, shipped to 98374.
also how much more for an extra 13in. just the rim. so that would be 5 rims.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Jun 13 2007, 01:10 AM~8094927
> *how much for 13x7s with 2 bar zenith style K.Os with hole for chips, shipped to 98374.
> also how much more for an extra 13in. just the rim. so that would be 5 rims.
> *


NO CAL 400


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

shipped to 48125


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Jun 13 2007, 01:31 PM~8097782
> *shipped to 48125
> *


340


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

how much for 14x7R with the 2 bar knock off thats cut out for 2 7/8 chips? Shipped to 11717 :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

need a set of 2 wing k.o's,how much delivered to 97007 beaverton oregon??


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

hey homeboyz... 249/set is great man.. i got to stop procrastinating and get me some wheels!!

how much to get a set of 13's sent to toronto, ontario (canada) m1b 1m1?

they're for a 1980 cadillac coupe de ville....

will the 13/7 fit? or do i need 2x13/7 and 2x13/5.5?

or do i HAVE to go 14?


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zakir_@Jun 17 2007, 12:54 AM~8119920
> *hey homeboyz... 249/set is great man.. i got to stop procrastinating and get me some wheels!!
> 
> how much to get a set of 13's sent to toronto, ontario (canada) m1b 1m1?
> ...


14x6 or 13x7 in the rear, 14x7's will fit but you might have to grind a little wheel well depending on your ride height


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

how much shipped to 23086


----------



## scanless (May 15, 2006)

What does this come with?? and can I pick them up???


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scanless_@Jun 18 2007, 09:51 PM~8131737
> *What does this come with?? and can I pick them up???
> *


EVERYTHING 909 6099813


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

four 14x7s chrome 100 spokes, reverse, with adapter and accesories.. for 1950 pickup(6lug) shipped to 93620


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

can I pick up aset?


----------



## lil Rob_13 (Dec 23, 2006)

how much 4 sum 13/7 reverse chrome deep dish and bullet center peice w/ white wall tires shipped to 28508 nc


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil Rob_13_@Jun 21 2007, 08:24 PM~8151534
> *how much 4 sum 13/7 reverse chrome deep dish and bullet center peice w/ white wall tires shipped to 28508 nc
> *


550


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

A Keith can you post the different knock offs you sell?


----------



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

** PAID **

thanks again keith just pm the tracking # when you get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 25 2007, 04:26 PM~8172990
> *yo keith, i need a set of chrome 2 bar knock offs like the ones in this pic, how much shipped to 78214? thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2007, 10:38 PM~8063904
> *JUST  GOT  MY  SHIPPMENT  OF 13/5.5  13/7  AND  14/6  AND  14/7 .......249.00 A SET  IN  CHROME    DOSENT  MATER......LIMTED ON  THE  13/5 I  GOT  ONLY  12PCS.....and  ill  kick  down a  free  music dvd  25.00  value
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 13 x 5.5 set shipped to pelham N.Y. 10803


----------



## scanless (May 15, 2006)

Good stuff got mines yesterday, thanks Keith!! now just need to get me some tires!


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

How much do I add to the 250$ to get the Dish powdercoated?


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

got mine yesterday :biggrin: homeboyz is the best.


----------



## mtz509 (Jan 29, 2007)

How much for some 13/7 shipped to 98903?


----------



## jcla3 (Jul 1, 2007)

How much for 4 13x5.5 shiped to 97071


----------



## eruupptt (Nov 27, 2006)

do u sell tires if so how much for some 175 75 14 2 inch ww 29488


----------



## jcla3 (Jul 1, 2007)

what the difference between 13x5 and 13x7? how much four a set with tires shiped to 97071?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcla3_@Jul 2 2007, 05:35 PM~8219938
> *what the difference between 13x5 and 13x7? how much four a set with tires shiped to 97071?
> *


width :uh:


----------



## jcla3 (Jul 1, 2007)

so will the 13x7 stick out of my 1978 monte carlo?


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

how much for 13/7 reverse with 155/75/13 tires shipped to Calgary, Alberta, Canada?


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

Do you have any chrome 14x7s left ? if so how much shipped to houston 77040. with 2 prong spinners.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ReyRey_@Jul 3 2007, 08:50 PM~8230700
> *Do you have any chrome 14x7s left ? if so how much shipped to houston 77040. with 2 prong spinners.
> *


pm send, yes we have over 200 wheels in stock :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Does this sale include all the hardware (adapters, hammer) ?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 4 2007, 09:42 PM~8236844
> *Does this sale include all the hardware (adapters, hammer) ?
> *


always


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 5 2007, 09:21 AM~8238983
> *always
> *


All chrome 14's...my partner has a 1968 Chevy Impala convertible and wants to make sure the rear wheels clear...would 14's be ok? Looking to mount 175/75/R14's on them. Also price shipped to 95112? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## thenick (Jul 6, 2007)

Price for 14x7 shipped to 07748 with whitewalls please.
Also does the price include lugnuts, adapters, Lead Hammer?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thenick_@Jul 7 2007, 12:43 PM~8254512
> *Price for 14x7 shipped to 07748 with whitewalls please.
> Also does the price include lugnuts, adapters, Lead Hammer?
> *


sorry i dont do tires ,,,,the rimms come with the koff/apt/and a tool......360 shippped


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 6 2007, 04:11 PM~8250261
> *All chrome 14's...my partner has a 1968 Chevy Impala convertible and wants to make sure the rear wheels clear...would 14's be ok? Looking to mount 175/75/R14's on them. Also price  Thanks :thumbsup:
> *


shipped to 95112?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 9 2007, 12:06 PM~8266704
> *shipped to 95112?
> *


I DONT SELL TIRES


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

how much 13x7 2 prong k/o to 33971


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

CANT BE BEAT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

can you pm me pics of the 13X5 and the 13X7.......I am having a problem with my front pass. wheel sticking out further than my front driversside wheel. I am hoping the 13's will fix it, I just dont want to give up the deep dish look :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanx for the good business on the wheels homie  

those straight bar knockoffs always look good on a 64 drop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 14 2007, 07:21 AM~8306867
> *can you pm me pics of the 13X5 and the 13X7.......I am having a problem with my front pass. wheel sticking out further than my front driversside wheel. I am hoping the 13's will fix it, I just dont want to give up the deep dish look :biggrin:
> *


----------



## froskillz (Jun 23, 2004)

Keith, could you pm me with a quote for 5 chrome 14x7 shipped to V8X 5L3 Victoria British Columbia Canada


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

how much for a set of all chrome/100 spokes 14x7 w/octagon k/o -shipped to 98498?


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

WAS THE BEST YOU CAN DO ON 13X7's ALL CROME WITH TIRES.I CAN PICK UP.


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

two 14x7 and two 14x6 shipped to 77346 all chrome and how about all diamond white pearl


----------



## puertoricanrider (May 31, 2007)

how much for four 13x7 w/ 2 prong knock offs or hex cap to Olympia, WA 98506? thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Jul 21 2007, 08:28 AM~8358513
> *two 14x7  and two 14x6 shipped to 77346 all chrome and how about all diamond white pearl
> *


360 SHIPPPED ADD 325 FOR ALL ALL PEARL WHITE


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

hey Keith - 14x7 and 14x6 - all chrome w/ black spokes to 14213?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 25 2007, 05:53 PM~8390819
> *hey Keith - 14x7 and 14x6 - all chrome w/ black spokes to 14213?
> *


pm send


----------



## CAPRICE KID (Jul 27, 2007)

How much for 13x7 shipped to 98168


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Keith I need a set of 14x7 standard with 2 prong KO's I live in Moreno Valley can I pick up.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldride_@Aug 1 2007, 07:26 AM~8444634
> *Keith I need a set of 14x7 standard with 2 prong KO's I live in Moreno Valley can I pick up.
> *


160.00,,,,,,CALL ME 909 6099813


----------



## Deez_nutss (Jul 14, 2007)

was hood..........? Im lookin for a set of 17 inch spokes standard for a rwd caddy.......with hex knock off tool and lead hammer......how much for everything shiped to Ny zipp 11801


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Deez_nutss_@Aug 2 2007, 12:39 PM~8456736
> *was hood..........? Im lookin for a set of 17 inch spokes standard for a rwd caddy.......with hex  knock off tool and lead hammer......how much for everything shiped to Ny zipp 11801
> *


575


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hey keith sup homie how much shipped 79108 7x13 all chrome 2 bar knock off

thanks bro


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 4 2007, 05:13 PM~8472173
> *hey keith sup homie how much shipped 79108 7x13 all chrome 2 bar knock off
> 
> thanks bro
> *


340 stevie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

coolio thanks dude il call ya in the week n put the order in


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Keith 13X7 all chrome shipped to 21005....$310 LMK wassup


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

set of 14x7 picked up 2 prong


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 6 2007, 02:04 PM~8485732
> *Keith 13X7 all chrome shipped to 21005....$310 LMK wassup
> *


HOW DO YOU WANT TO PAY??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ya paypal still up?

do i get choice of k/o....


----------



## Deez_nutss (Jul 14, 2007)

the 575 for the 17 standard shipped w lead hammer.....does that come w the ko itself?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Deez_nutss_@Aug 7 2007, 09:13 AM~8492665
> *the 575 for the 17 standard shipped w lead hammer.....does that come w the ko itself?
> *


yes with the parts


----------



## Deez_nutss (Jul 14, 2007)

do i just pay paypal or do u write up an invoice for me?.....how does this work tried callin the number no response.....how long does it take to ship 2 ny


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

JUST PAYPAL ME THE MONEY....AND WRITE THE ORDER IN THE COMENTS...THEY TAKE 7 DAYS TO GET TO NY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 8 2007, 12:31 AM~8500238
> *JUST  PAYPAL  ME  THE MONEY....AND WRITE  THE  ORDER  IN THE  COMENTS...THEY  TAKE  7  DAYS  TO  GET  TO  NY
> *


interested in some 14/7 shipped to 76107/ LMK bro


----------



## big smiley (Jan 7, 2007)

I need some 14s that will fit my 1990 lincolin town car shipped to 27703 durham NC how much and how do i pay you?  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

do you have paypal


----------



## albertcastrojr (Jul 26, 2007)

hey keith i was wondering how much you sell me a 13'inch chrome rim reverse but i just need one, im local in san bernardino


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

still have a set?


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

good deal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOUTHWEST_N8TIVE (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2007, 09:38 PM~8063904
> *JUST  GOT  MY  SHIPPMENT  OF 13/5.5  13/7  AND  14/6  AND  14/7 .......249.00 A SET  IN  CHROME    DOSENT  MATER......LIMTED ON  THE  13/5 I  GOT  ONLY  12PCS.....and  ill  kick  down a  free  music dvd  25.00  value
> 
> 
> ...




HOW MUCH FOR A SET SHIPPED TO NEW MEXICO 87410 AND PRICE FOR GOLD CENTERS :biggrin:


----------



## shawnlowlow432 (Aug 31, 2007)

13x7 how much ships to 79761 tx


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

how much on some 13 x 7 to fit a 96 deville? zip is 37921


----------



## igotflava2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi new to forum so..... I need 15 binch wire wheels FWD putting on VW Cabriolet would like blue rear spokes how much shipped to NC 28216 :biggrin:


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

> *Hi new to forum so..... I need 15 binch wire wheels FWD putting on VW Cabriolet would like blue rear spokes how much shipped to NC 28216 *


 :uh:
ummmm....anyways, 



i need a set of 14's for a 80 Coupe deville (x7 if they will fit) shipped to 48035 clinton twp MI. 
all accesories, all chrome, 2 bar spinner.


----------



## SupremeCutty (Dec 16, 2006)

Ey homeboy, when u have time how much for a 13 x 7 allx hrome to Barrie Ontario, Canada. 

Postal code L4N 8P3.

Thanks in advance. take care!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeCutty_@Sep 12 2007, 08:11 PM~8778405
> *Ey homeboy, when u have time how much for a 13 x 7 allx hrome to Barrie Ontario, Canada.
> 
> Postal code L4N 8P3.
> ...


460 SHIED]


----------



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

HOW MUCH TO BE SHIPPED 93455....13/7...DA WHOLE SET


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

looking for 15x7's all chrome for a 88 Monte SS shipped to Calgary ,Alberta Canada T2V 4E4.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Sep 19 2007, 12:05 PM~8824760
> *looking for 15x7's all chrome for a 88 Monte SS shipped to Calgary ,Alberta Canada T2V 4E4.
> *


460


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE D 88_@Sep 19 2007, 12:38 AM~8822231
> *HOW MUCH TO BE SHIPPED 93455....13/7...DA WHOLE SET
> *


i want say 320


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 19 2007, 03:55 PM~8825967
> *i want say 320
> *


kieth?


----------



## ReturnOfThaKilla (Apr 24, 2007)

shipped to
28273


----------



## tearazz (Sep 18, 2007)

what about 15x8 shipped to 07114.............newark, n.j.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tearazz_@Sep 19 2007, 05:50 PM~8827545
> *what about 15x8 shipped to 07114.............newark, n.j.
> *


410 shippped


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ReturnOfThaKilla_@Sep 19 2007, 05:05 PM~8827197
> *shipped to
> 28273
> *


370 to your door


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

good to see you back homie i need a price on 1 14x6 and 1 14x7 and 2 adapters with the 2 bar knockoff they could be what ever you have laying around shipped to 15202


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How about TWO reverse all chrome 100 spoke 13" x 7" shipped to 60163? don't need tires or accessories.


----------



## lawrence99 (Nov 14, 2006)

Got some all chrome reverse 100 spoke 13'' x 7 or some 20" spokes shipped to 96819.....get at me bruh!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

NEED QUOTE IN 14X7 REVERSE ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 97007 ZIP CODE!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 21 2007, 01:16 PM~8841843
> *How about TWO reverse all chrome 100 spoke 13" x 7"  shipped to 60163?  don't need tires or accessories.
> *


165.o0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Sep 21 2007, 06:10 AM~8839004
> *good to see you back homie i need a price on 1 14x6 and 1 14x7  and 2 adapters with the 2 bar knockoff they could be what ever you have laying around shipped to 15202
> *


175


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey wantin to know when i am gonna get a refund or my knockoff. i have pm you and talked to your friend on the phone but got no response. at least refund my money if your not gonna send me what i paid for........................


----------



## tearazz (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 19 2007, 09:26 PM~8828331
> *370 to your door
> *



how do i pay? how long?


----------



## tearazz (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 19 2007, 09:24 PM~8828321
> *410 shippped
> *



for rear wheel drive 92 fleetwood spokes power coated in black


----------



## MotownScandal (Mar 16, 2007)

wuts the price one 5 13x7 reverse with the two straight bar zenith with chip emblem, shipped to michigan 48192


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Sep 23 2007, 08:32 PM~8855525
> *wuts the price one 5 13x7 reverse with the two straight bar zenith with chip emblem, shipped to michigan 48192
> *


455 shiped


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tearazz_@Sep 22 2007, 10:54 AM~8847346
> *for rear wheel drive 92 fleetwood spokes power coated in black
> *


500


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

damn you seem to be doing really well keith jumpin right back full swing


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 22 2007, 12:37 PM~8847291
> *hey wantin to know when i am gonna get a refund or my knockoff. i have pm you and talked to your friend on the phone but got no response. at least refund my money if your not gonna send me what i paid for........................
> *


KEITH YOUR PM DID NOT MAKE ANY SENSE PM AND LET ME KNOW WHATS UP ON MY MERCHANDISE OR MY MONEY


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 24 2007, 06:08 PM~8861961
> *KEITH YOUR PM DID NOT MAKE ANY SENSE PM AND LET ME KNOW WHATS UP ON MY MERCHANDISE OR MY MONEY
> *


you what i told you ,just check you it....me


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 24 2007, 07:08 PM~8861961
> *KEITH YOUR PM DID NOT MAKE ANY SENSE PM AND LET ME KNOW WHATS UP ON MY MERCHANDISE OR MY MONEY
> *



Get off his ass homie, what was it worth to you? What were you trying to order? Look a little back in these posts and have some fucking respect.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 25 2007, 09:07 PM~8869849
> *Get off his ass homie, what was it worth to you? What were you trying to order? Look a little back in these posts and have some fucking respect.
> *


chill out. when ive already paid for something and havent got it i have a right to ask for it. hes back in business taking new orders he is well enough to take care of old business otherwise keith wouldnt be back on here. so keep your mouth shut.
and you have the nerve to talk respect with me... :roflmao:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 25 2007, 08:41 PM~8870755
> *chill out. when ive already paid for something and havent got it i have a right to ask for it. hes back in business taking new orders he is well enough to take care of old business otherwise keith wouldnt be back on here. so keep your mouth shut.
> and you have the nerve to talk respect with me... :roflmao:
> *


but then elsewhere i got we 99promblens,we did find out,,were the part is.....chill out


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

no your cool keith its just other people chimin in who dont know what their talkin about. just stay in touch and if you need any more info just pm me. we dont need more problems than we already have.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 25 2007, 09:41 PM~8870755
> *chill out. when ive already paid for something and havent got it i have a right to ask for it. hes back in business taking new orders he is well enough to take care of old business otherwise keith wouldnt be back on here. so keep your mouth shut.
> and you have the nerve to talk respect with me... :roflmao:
> *



Puto


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 26 2007, 04:50 PM~8875462
> *Puto
> *


BE THE DOER NOT THE CRITIC

FOLLOW YOUR OWN SLOGAN FUCKIN CHEERLEADER


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 26 2007, 06:56 PM~8876628
> *BE THE DOER NOT THE CRITIC
> 
> FOLLOW YOUR OWN SLOGAN FUCKIN CHEERLEADER
> *



change your tampon ****. You are being a dick to a respected member of this forum. By the way, I am the do'er. Quoting my signature has nothing to do with you being a dick and putting it out in the open that you didn't understand his PM. He had a stroke homie.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 26 2007, 08:06 PM~8876699
> *change your tampon ****. You are being a dick to a respected member of this forum. By the way, I am the do'er. Quoting my signature has nothing to do with you being a dick and putting it out in the open that you didn't understand his PM. He had a stroke homie.
> *


TALK ABOUT PUTTIN SHIT IN THE OPEN FUCKIN HIPOCRITE


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 26 2007, 09:11 PM~8877551
> *TALK ABOUT PUTTIN SHIT IN THE OPEN FUCKIN HYPOCRITE
> *



There was more than one thread about the stroke so I am putting nothing out there. You are an inconsiderate ass and I hope you don't get shit.

P.S. I fixed a spelling mistake for you.


----------



## lawrence99 (Nov 14, 2006)

looking for some all chrome 13 x 7 reverse to Hawaii 96819 get at me bro


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

how much for 13x7 triple chrome shipped to 98231

or 13x7 chrome dish gold spokes + knock off 98231

and do i have choice of k/o style?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 28 2007, 07:38 PM~8892214
> *how much for 13x7 triple chrome shipped to 98231
> 
> or 13x7 chrome dish gold spokes + knock off 98231
> ...


280 ..AND 380


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 28 2007, 07:44 PM~8892252
> *280 ..AND 380
> *



awsome, ill be sure to order soon


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lawrence99_@Sep 28 2007, 01:37 AM~8886978
> *looking for some all chrome 13 x 7 reverse to Hawaii 96819 get at me bro
> *


289 PLUS AM GUESS 200-240 ITS THE NEXT DEV


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

need 13x7 all chrome sent to dallas tx, 75050...how much homie?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85_REGAL_@Sep 28 2007, 07:56 PM~8892303
> *need 13x7 all chrome sent to dallas tx, 75050...how much homie?
> *


345 SHIPPIED


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

good to see you back Keith, hope you're feeling better :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Sep 28 2007, 08:57 PM~8892601
> *good to see you back Keith, hope you're feeling better :thumbsup:
> *


AM TRYIN, CAUSE IT HARD


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Sep 24 2007, 04:04 PM~8861061
> *Hey Homeboyz I heard you sell genuine stamped Daytons? Is this correct?
> 
> If so, how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome 72 black spoke (straight lace)?
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

A BRO DO YOU STILL SALE
ANOIDIZE RIMS?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 29 2007, 09:18 PM~8897767
> *A BRO DO YOU STILL SALE
> ANOIDIZE RIMS?
> *


yes i do, what size


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 29 2007, 09:56 PM~8898053
> *yes i do, what size
> *


thanks


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Keith,can you pm me a price for some 13x7s with mint green back spokes and the rest chrome shipped to Texas 78660 Thanks Homie,go to see you dong better and still doing business :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 1 2007, 05:37 PM~8910165
> *Keith,can you pm me a price for some 13x7s with mint green back spokes and the rest chrome shipped to Texas 78660 Thanks Homie,go to see you dong better and still doing business :thumbsup:
> *


himm 470 shiped


----------



## chrisparis (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm selling my 6 spoke tuner 18's and looking for a set of 100 spoke 14x? wires for my 2004 Cavalier..... But I want Chrome lips, gold nipples, chrome spokes, and Gold knock off that looks like these 










.... Can you help me decide what size I am needing and quote me a price shipped to 63501? I want it to look ol' school but I don't want the wheels sticking out far enough to trip people when I drive by (lol). Thanks mann!


----------



## chrisparis (Sep 29, 2007)

An all chome like that one in the pic would be good too. Can you get me a price both ways for my front wheel drive cavalier?


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

Look forward to the 13s Keith


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

how much shipped to victoria,tx 77904...
13x7 reverse....91 sedan deville & how much for gold 2 prong


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

ey how much shipped to 85615 sierra vista AZ? all chrome


----------



## 81CADDYON22S (Aug 9, 2005)

how much for a set of 14s rev all chrome to 19701 thanks


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

sup homie how much for a set of 13x5.5 or 13x7 rev all chrome with n with out tires to miami 33018?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Oct 8 2007, 04:53 PM~8954693
> *ey how much shipped to 85615 sierra vista AZ? all chrome
> *


320 shipppied


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Oct 7 2007, 08:55 PM~8949764
> *how much shipped to victoria,tx 77904...
> 13x7 reverse....91 sedan deville & how much for gold 2 prong
> *


340 the gold 120


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2007)

How much for all chrome 13x7 reversed to St Thomas Ontario, Canada? n5p4p8


----------



## NDNxRIDERZ (Oct 10, 2007)

Keith how much 14x7 same color as picture sent to 85206


----------



## NDNxRIDERZ (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry keith a little bigger picture for you to look at sent to 85206 14x7


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veeman_@Oct 9 2007, 10:10 PM~8965927
> *How much for all chrome 13x7 reversed to St Thomas Ontario, Canada? n5p4p8
> *


430 shippied


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NDNxRIDERZ_@Oct 10 2007, 09:04 AM~8968139
> *Keith how much 14x7 same color as picture sent to 85206
> 
> *


500 cash


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

yo keith, whats up. pm'd you got no response. whats up with my knockoff. still sittin on 4 wheels and only 3 knockoffs. pm me and let me know whats up. i understand you went through some shit, but i see your back in business. lets get this resolved.

2 prong gold knockoff. smooth no insert for left side.


remember you sent me wrong side. i sent it back and never got the right one.
hit me up i have all post office paperwork and paypal info if you need it to check your records..i paid for product already.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I TRANSFER YOUR MONEY BACK TO YOU......WHEN I GET THE PART OR TO FIND IT YOUR


----------



## chrisparis (Sep 29, 2007)

Any info on the wheels I was looking to get? Shipped to Kirksville, Mo 63501


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

whats shipping included on a set of 14x7s to 28546???


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 15 2007, 11:47 AM~9005438
> *whats shipping included on a set of 14x7s to 28546???
> *


370 with shippin


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

looking for a set of 100 spoke all crome 14x6's 

how much shipped to 02125??????


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Oct 16 2007, 04:47 AM~9012261
> *looking for a set of 100 spoke all crome 14x6's
> 
> how much shipped to 02125??????
> *


390 shiped


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Can i get a price on 14 x 7 all chrome shipped to 12203? Thanks Keith!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Oct 16 2007, 08:35 PM~9018518
> *Can i get a price on 14 x 7 all chrome shipped to 12203? Thanks Keith!!
> *


380.00


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Not $250 a set anymore??


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

thats with shipping homie


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

thats alot of shipping


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> *WE MAKE SHIT HAPPIN, POWER COATS/ COLORS WHEELS ! P.S. .just in case there is any question, on the shipping price? remember these extras
> gas 3.40 a gal..tape to tape the boxies , double boxies , ink for my printer, paper,handling, standing in line...
> pay to; KEITH PINA P.O BOX 1284 GUASTI,CA 91743-9000) OR PAYPAL AT [email protected]. THE BEST WAY TO REACH ME! 909-609 9813
> 
> ...


thats why man,


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Oct 17 2007, 07:14 PM~9026103
> *Not $250 a set anymore??
> *


120.00 IS ALOT YOUR WAY OVER 'UPSTATE NEW YORK, AND THEN THE HAMMER 15.00


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

God Damn Bush and his Inflation!! Nah i aint knocking the shipping..it is what it is..i just remember shit being $80 a set for shipping about a year and a half ago...its cool


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Oct 18 2007, 07:12 AM~9028859
> *God Damn Bush and his Inflation!! Nah i aint knocking the shipping..it is what it is..i just remember shit being $80 a set for shipping about a year and a half ago...its cool
> *


shit changes...i dont even make money for shipen need


----------



## ihopthode (Oct 19, 2007)

how much for a set of 13x7's with tires ww to 86401 AZ


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ihopthode_@Oct 18 2007, 08:00 PM~9034459
> *how much for a set of 13x7's with tires ww to 86401 AZ
> *


340 shipped, sorry no tires


----------



## 83LINCOLN (Aug 6, 2007)

CAN I PICK UP A SET OR ONLY SOLD SHIPPED?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Oct 22 2007, 03:34 PM~9059065
> *CAN I PICK UP A SET OR ONLY SOLD SHIPPED?
> *


265 pick up


----------



## malibuwagon (Oct 12, 2007)

set of chrome 13x7 shipped to las vegas 89106


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malibuwagon_@Oct 22 2007, 06:19 PM~9060515
> *set of chrome 13x7 shipped to las vegas 89106
> *


320


----------



## malibuwagon (Oct 12, 2007)

how about with tires


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malibuwagon_@Oct 24 2007, 10:39 AM~9072965
> *how about with tires
> *


no tires


----------



## cubnlynx (Sep 12, 2003)

14/7 shipped to 07047


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

14/7 to 60526


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cubnlynx_@Oct 24 2007, 04:01 PM~9075537
> *14/7  shipped to 07047
> *


380


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 24 2007, 07:01 PM~9076763
> *14/7 to 60526
> *


365


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

rims showed up today

thxs


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

what about 13x7 standards? 93306


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

how much for some 13x7 shipped to 98908


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 27 2007, 09:29 PM~9098011
> *how much for some 13x7 shipped to 98908
> *


 :0 movin up in the world i see :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 27 2007, 09:32 PM~9098022
> *:0 movin up in the world i see :cheesy:
> *


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 27 2007, 09:29 PM~9098011
> *how much for some 13x7 shipped to 98908
> *


340


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

how much for 14x7 shipped to 27407 nc
going on 79 coupe deville is this the best fit (daily driver)


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Oct 29 2007, 05:55 AM~9105022
> *how much for 14x7 shipped to 27407 nc
> going on 79 coupe deville is this the best fit (daily driver)
> *


380 shipped


----------



## DROP EM INC96 (Jul 13, 2007)

PM A PRICE SHIPPED TO 88203 13/7


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

could u pm me a price for

one set of all chrome 14x7's shipped to 98230
then two sets of the same stuff


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

pm me a price on 2 sets of 14x7' s shipped to texas 76106


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

price for 14x7 88 monte carlo SS chrome with burgandy nipples and burgandy knock off shipped to Calgary,Canada T2V 4E4. thanks.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DROP EM INC96_@Oct 29 2007, 11:53 PM~9112003
> *PM A PRICE SHIPPED TO 88203 13/7
> *


WHATS THAT


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Oct 29 2007, 11:55 PM~9112011
> *could u pm me a price for
> 
> one set of all chrome 14x7's shipped to 98230
> ...


340 SHIIPED,1-5 SETS


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

same price for 13x7s?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Oct 30 2007, 02:20 PM~9115767
> *price for 14x7 88 monte carlo SS chrome with burgandy nipples and burgandy  knock off shipped to Calgary,Canada T2V 4E4. thanks.
> *


640 SHIPPIRED T0 CANADA


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Oct 30 2007, 04:28 PM~9116678
> *same price for 13x7s?
> *


YA SAME PRICE 13.7 OR 14.7


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 30 2007, 10:49 AM~9114242
> *pm me a price on 2 sets of 14x7' s shipped to texas 76106
> *


690 FOR BOTH


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 30 2007, 04:30 PM~9116695
> *YA  SAME PRICE  13.7  OR 14.7
> *


oh you quoted me at 280 for a set of 13x7 like 3-4 weeks ago


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Oct 30 2007, 06:32 PM~9116714
> *oh you quoted me at 280 for a set of 13x7 like 3-4 weeks ago
> *


Should've jump on it :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Keith,Thanks for the second set of wires :thumbsup: Quick service homie like always


----------



## sillygilly1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey how much would it be for 13 or 14's all chrome for a 4wheel drive truck? Shipped to 11717? thanks


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 30 2007, 03:53 PM~9116847
> *Should've jump on it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Oct 30 2007, 04:32 PM~9116714
> *oh you quoted me at 280 for a set of 13x7 like 3-4 weeks ago
> *


could nt,,,,,not way ,,,,unshippied


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu+Sep 28 2007, 07:38 PM~8892214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh thats on page 7 btw


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

KEITH YOU MUST BE RICH.



.....



unless all these guys just ask for prices and never actually buy.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

so i take it you're not going to give em for 280 shipped haha?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Oct 31 2007, 04:37 PM~9125656
> *so i take it you're not going to give em for 280 shipped haha?
> *


YOU ASK FOR 13.7 THATS WHY THEY WERE 280,,,THE PRICE IS 280,BUT THATS WITHOUT ASSC....THATS JUST THE RIMMS


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 27 2007, 05:50 PM~9097187
> *what about 13x7 standards? 93306
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 30 2007, 04:29 PM~9116683
> *640 SHIPPIRED T0 CANADA
> *


hey homeboyz ill take them. pm me with all the info you need from me. also i want the bullitt style KO's. i believe those come with a wrench and all the other accessories, right?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Oct 31 2007, 09:18 PM~9127366
> *hey homeboyz ill take them. pm me with all the info you need from me. also i want the bullitt style KO's. i believe those come with a wrench and all the other accessories, right?
> *


YES THEY COMPLETE,KEITH OR CALL ME 909-609 9813


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

hey keith how much for 13x7 all chrome with two bar KO shiped to 56716 MN thanks.


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

PM me with hammer and all the assories thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illeagle86_@Oct 31 2007, 11:56 PM~9128343
> *hey keith how much for 13x7 all chrome with two bar KO shiped to 56716 MN thanks.
> *


365 shipped


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

13X7's a set of 4 bullet knock off's (the ones that are angled) shipped to 34746


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 31 2007, 10:14 PM~9127679
> *YES THEY  COMPLETE,KEITH    OR CALL ME 909-609 9813
> *


alright Keith, Paypal sent to you right now. let me know the tracking number when you ship em out. thanks mang.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 1 2007, 10:34 AM~9130726
> *alright Keith, Paypal sent to you right now. let me know the tracking number when you ship em out. thanks mang.
> *


palpay was send , but it was debt , which means 6-8 workink days


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 1 2007, 09:11 AM~9129952
> *13X7's a set of 4 bullet knock off's (the ones that are angled) shipped to 34746
> *


380.oo shipped


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:57 AM~9131201
> *palpay was send , but it was debt  , which means 6-8 workink days
> *


thats fine, im not in a hurry to get them. how long do you figure before they get shipped out? 2 weeks?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 1 2007, 12:17 PM~9131352
> *thats fine, im not in a hurry to get them. how long do you figure before they get shipped out? 2 weeks?
> *


10dayd
s after paypent recd


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

cool, and i think i forgot to tell you that i want reversed wheels, not standard. i want that FAT LIP!


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

i'm down with that give me some 14's for an 85 regal.. how much shiped to detroit 48219


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

i'm stupid so remeind me it comes with hammer/and addaptors right???


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Nov 1 2007, 02:41 PM~9132650
> *i'm stupid so remeind me it comes with hammer/and addaptors right???
> *


370 shipped,thats with evevything


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

price on 14/6 four of them, reversed, all chrome with 2 bar zenith shipped to 55805 duluth mn


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 1 2007, 05:55 PM~9134136
> *price on 14/6 four of them, reversed, all chrome with 2 bar zenith shipped to 55805 duluth mn
> *


370 SHIPPED


----------



## nekro (Nov 3, 2007)

Price on 2 14x7's 100 spoke reverse, to Horizon City, Texas 79928


----------



## nekro (Nov 3, 2007)

All chrome


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nekro_@Nov 2 2007, 10:55 PM~9144229
> *All chrome
> *


175


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how much for a un-useable 13 thats only good enough for a booty kit, nah mean?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 31 2007, 06:11 PM~9126222
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


13x7 standards 93306 ?????????????????????????????????


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 3 2007, 08:59 AM~9145426
> *13x7 standards 93306 ?????????????????????????????????
> *


310


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 3 2007, 02:33 AM~9144921
> *how much for a un-useable 13 thats only good enough for a booty kit, nah mean?
> *


80 plus shiped


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

how much for 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 shipped to 48209


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Nov 3 2007, 08:08 PM~9148714
> *how much for 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 shipped to 48209
> *


380


----------



## Mr.Link (Oct 20, 2006)

i need 4 14x7 chrome, shipped to virginia and wut about power coated blue


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Link_@Nov 3 2007, 09:37 PM~9149046
> *i need 4 14x7 chrome, shipped to virginia and wut about power coated blue
> *


380 CHOME , 525 POWER COAT


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

13x7 to 66046


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Nov 3 2007, 10:53 PM~9149417
> *13x7 to 66046
> *


365 shioppped


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 3 2007, 01:20 PM~9145775
> *80  plus  shiped
> *



cool man let me get back to you. i need to make sure its a 13 and not a 14.


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

hey Keith, how are my wheels comin??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 12 2007, 07:57 AM~9208791
> *hey Keith, how are my wheels comin??
> *


its a hollday


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

^^^ not for me. anyways i was just asking in general how they were coming.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

14x7's shipped to tucson az how much? pm me!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Nov 12 2007, 12:40 PM~9210449
> *14x7's shipped to tucson az how much? pm me!
> *


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

hey Keith, just wondering how my wheels are coming??? let me know when you can!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 14 2007, 11:25 AM~9226362
> *hey Keith, just wondering how my wheels are coming??? let me know when you can!
> *


waiting to be built...please remenber they will be ship this week


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

nice, thanks!


----------

